# Path of the Renegade Cover Art



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Neil Roberts just shot up a hell of a lot in my eyes thanks to his absolutely stunning cover for Andy Chamber's coming Dark Eldar novel, praise you ser, _Path of the Renegade_. We have pics of the full Warrior, and a close-up of his helmet and gun, both fierce.




























That is one badass looking Warrior. I can't wait for this book, its gonna be the best one of 2012 :biggrin:. For Commorragh!


Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

This does look pretty cool . Oh, and this isn't part of Gav Thorpe's Eldar series by the way. The third installment in that is _Path of the Outcast._

EDIT: Not to hijack LotN's thread and all, but - http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/path-of-the-renegade.html



> For millennia, Asdrubael Vect has ruled the dark city of Commorragh, crushing any who dare to cross him. His reach is long and his position unassailable... or so he thinks. Yllithian, an ambitious archon with the desire to unseat the tyrant, joins forces with a twisted haemonculus in an attempt to revive a long-dead warrior and challenge the might of the overlord, both racing to achieve their goal before Vect discovers their treachery. But a cataclysm is coming, and Yllithian’s actions may in fact be the cause...


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks amazing but it feels too digital.

It lacks the emotion other 2D covers have had I think but nevertheless it looks really good. I just hope they add a background to it or something.

And I just googled Chambers and apparently he's the creative director of SC2? /mindboggle


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> And I just googled Chambers and apparently he's the creative director of SC2? /mindboggle


Holy hell really?! That game had a fantastic plot, this book gets better and better by the minute.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

god that cover looks sick. 

CP


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Clear image without unnecessary backround. Like it, as book cover it works better than 90% of others usually see.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I think the DE warrior is very clear and detailed, but it lacks emotion. He's just standing their with his splinter rifle across his chest like he's getting ready for an inspection.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

are you kidding me! those green eye lenses are burning out my retinas! that's how much emotion is pouring out, the hate, the cold, calculating death awaiting you should he decide to spring from the cover! that's going to look fucking awesome on my shelf. 

CP


----------

